# SAS - Sky and Space Company



## System (18 May 2016)

Sky and Space Global Ltd (TBA) was formerly known as Burleson Energy Ltd (BUR).

Previous discussion of BUR can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6578

Sky and Space Global Ltd is focused on providing communication solutions to the global satellite market through the use of highly sophisticated Nano-Satellite technology. The Company plans to disrupt the market by providing a significantly cheaper platform for voice, data and instant messaging services and is embarking on a commercial pilot phase through the launch of 2-3 satellites to form an initial network.

http://www.skyandspace.global


----------



## Mofra (31 August 2016)

Interesting very very spec play this one - look set to be launching 3 nano-satellites early 2017.

Not holding, mostly because I have no idea how to work out their cash burn rate or at what point they'll go cap in hand to market for more capital but already selling spectrum for 3 nano test satellites in Africa looks positive.


----------



## jackilegz (5 November 2016)

Mofra said:


> Interesting very very spec play this one - look set to be launching 3 nano-satellites early 2017.
> 
> Not holding, mostly because I have no idea how to work out their cash burn rate or at what point they'll go cap in hand to market for more capital but already selling spectrum for 3 nano test satellites in Africa looks positive.




Sky and Space are fully funded until the initial launch of the three nanosats. They already have a contract with a communications provider for the use of the first three. The proceeds from this will be used in the construction and launch of a further 200 nanosats. They will come cap in hand eventually but not until after the initial launch in april or may in my opinion. 

SP has risen to a peak of 12 c this week from a low of 1.6 a few months ago on the news of a succesful rocket launch by the Indian launch provider of the first sats, and some recent investment pitches to the space industry.

I agree very speculative but something to watch in the near future!! 

Currently holding


----------



## pixel (23 February 2017)

Chart looks like a Cup&Handle forming. I'm bidding, hoping for a breakout.


----------



## PZ99 (23 February 2017)

Clearly I sold this way too early. Still, a 3 bagger's better than a poke in the eye


----------



## pixel (25 February 2017)

C&H looks now complete. I'm now waiting for a pullback to the cup rim to test whether that has turned from resistance to support. If support holds, I'll continue to accumulate. If not, I'm out.


----------



## pixel (28 February 2017)




----------



## pixel (28 February 2017)

15.5c shapes up as resistance and doesn't look like it's easily broken.
I'm joining today's profit takers.


----------



## pixel (6 March 2017)

got that one wrong


----------



## Roller_1 (6 March 2017)

pixel said:


> 15.5c shapes up as resistance and doesn't look like it's easily broken.
> I'm joining today's profit takers.
> 
> View attachment 70120



Why did you think the resistance would be there pixel?

What are those channels representing?


----------



## pixel (6 March 2017)

Roller_1 said:


> Why did you think the resistance would be there pixel?
> 
> What are those channels representing?



they're Raff channels, and while one channel resistance isn't hard to break, the intersection of two, combined with the Market Depth at the time, gave me sufficient doubt. So I took profit.
That's nothing I regret. The mistake I made subsequently lies in the fact that I failed to buy back in as soon as my assumption was proven wrong.


----------



## Roller_1 (6 March 2017)

pixel said:


> they're Raff channels, and while one channel resistance isn't hard to break, the intersection of two, combined with the Market Depth at the time, gave me sufficient doubt. So I took profit.
> That's nothing I regret. The mistake I made subsequently lies in the fact that I failed to buy back in as soon as my assumption was proven wrong.



ok got it, thanks


----------



## pixel (16 March 2017)

Break of resistance opened a new trading opportunity with rather sharp Fibs.
(Have to admit I lost my nerve and did not ride the full range.  )





Today, we're back to the old resistance and find it has most likely become the new support.


----------



## pixel (24 March 2017)

breakout on news out of Africa.
I'm back on with a small posi, mindful of the gap down to 18c. Could be a continuation gap and hold for some time...


----------



## pixel (28 March 2017)

Nice and steady rise. 
Today's support (my must-hold line in the sand) = 22.5c
Immediate resistance = 26-26.5c; will top-up if it breaks
strong resistance at top of D-box = 28c
If that breaks, The Sky is the Limit - literally


----------



## Mofra (1 May 2017)

Trading Halt - cap raising.

Been in and out of this one a few times, treated me well. Cap raising will hopefully cause another short term dip for those of us on the sidelines.


----------



## pixel (1 May 2017)

Mofra said:


> Trading Halt - cap raising.
> 
> Been in and out of this one a few times, treated me well. Cap raising will hopefully cause another short term dip for those of us on the sidelines.



I took part profit, sold half into Friday's reversal. Should've sold the lot - but that's Harry Hyndsyte talking. 
While a cap raising was always likely to happen, the timing came as a bit of a surprise. We'll have to see how the Market takes it when the details become known.


----------



## pixel (8 May 2017)

19c seems to have been a reasonable level:
It gave the sophisticated takers an attractive stag potential while also satisfying Fibonacci technicians. Strong phi support over the recent trading range (ignoring those two outlying wicks.)





I won't resume buying just yet though. Today's c.o.t. and final Close will tell me whether my hypothesis is just that or supported by fact.


----------



## peter2 (8 May 2017)

Just for fun.  How about we include the EW technicians as well? 
We've had a nice 3-wave *a*, 3-wave *b* and now a 5-wave *c* has started, which should end just below the round number 0.15.


----------



## pixel (8 May 2017)

I never got the hang of Gann and Elliot, Pete;
I know some people swear by it, and I've tried to prove the validity by wide-ranging wave and period analysis, back over many years' worth of data. Even went as far as trying Fourier Analysis, in case there were overlying waves of several different frequencies. All without success.
In the end, I gave up and put it into the Metaphysics basket. Gann in particular fits the mould, having started out from astrology.
(What's your Zodiac?   )


----------



## pixel (26 June 2017)

same old - same old:
Launch success, nano sats in orbit, all goes to plan, Market goes "*Next!*"


----------



## skc (26 June 2017)

pixel said:


> same old - same old:
> Launch success, nano sats in orbit, all goes to plan, Market goes "*Next!*"




Sell the launch... 

There was a live feed of the launch which I decided to waste bandwidth on... and just before countdown they showed this promo doco on the Indian launch operation history. That was close to the most boring thing I've ever watched on the internet. It was so boring that you can't help but keep watching just to see if it is possible for it to be so boring for its entirety. And it was! The stock should be sold on that alone! (Actually I have no idea if SAS has anything to do with the live feed)...


----------



## pixel (27 June 2017)

Looks like I had a more interesting time ... a week in hospital, with an army of the cutest nurses to look after me and listen to an old chap's ramblings. 
(Note to self: research Ramsay Healthcare. They're doing something right.)

But it's also good to be back home and able to rejoin the chatting, even though I'll have to take things easy for a while. 
(Note to everybody: Stay away from Asbestos! It's literally breathtaking!)


----------



## PZ99 (27 June 2017)

Look after yourself there mate. Not enough room for asbestos in space 

Can't wait for the long term market reaction to yesterday's announcement. 

https://www.investi.com.au/api/announcements/sas/01868360.pdf


----------



## skc (27 June 2017)

pixel said:


> Looks like I had a more interesting time ... a week in hospital, with an army of the cutest nurses to look after me and listen to an old chap's ramblings.
> (Note to self: research Ramsay Healthcare. They're doing something right.)
> 
> But it's also good to be back home and able to rejoin the chatting, even though I'll have to take things easy for a while.
> (Note to everybody: Stay away from Asbestos! It's literally breathtaking!)




I think you should carefully assess the risk/reward in this situation! Take care.


----------



## pixel (28 June 2017)

Still watching this one.
It could, quite possibly, set up for another round of expectancy buying, based on the hope/hype that a successful operational test is likely to spark.






IMHO though, what is really needed for the price to lift-off is a substantial, multi-year, high-capacity contract, signed and guaranteeing serious revenue.


----------



## pixel (8 September 2017)

pixel said:


> IMHO though, what is really needed for the price to lift-off is a substantial, multi-year, high-capacity contract, signed and guaranteeing serious revenue.



That hasn't happened yet. Some may believe the ability to make phone calls and send emails around is a good start; but that must be a given, not a cause to brag about and hope people will pile in and drive the sp skywards.

Technically, it seems support has been found and proved to hold again. Therefore, another entry hereabouts could well be rewarded. And that is precisely what I've done.


----------



## pixel (14 September 2017)

Disappointing performance. Hopefully, better luck elsewhere.


----------



## dominator83 (8 February 2018)

pixel said:


> Disappointing performance. Hopefully, better luck elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 72620



What are your thoughts on SAS 5 months later?


----------



## pixel (8 February 2018)

dominator83 said:


> What are your thoughts on SAS 5 months later?



unchanged: "Disappointing performance"


----------



## greggles (9 March 2018)

pixel said:


> unchanged: "Disappointing performance"




Sky and Space Global have been placed into a voluntary trading halt pending an announcement regarding a capital raising.  

Their last half year report detailed revenue of $632 and a loss of around $5 million. As at 31 December 2017 they had about $4 million in cash. Unless revenue improves they will just continue to burn through cash until a further capital raising is required. SAS seems to represent an unacceptable risk at the moment and I would steer clear until they can prove that they are able to generate revenue that justifies their current cash burn rate.


----------



## greggles (13 March 2018)

Details of the capital raising announced. 

SAS will raise $15 million through a $10 million share placement and a $5 million fully underwritten SPP. The share placement will be at 12c with 83,333,333 ordinary shares being issued. Under the terms of the share purchase plan, each eligible SAS shareholder will be able to subscribe for new ordinary shares in the company at the capital raising price of 12c per share, up to a maximum of $15,000 per shareholder. 

At their current burn rate, I don't think this will be the last capital raising for SAS and I suspect that the share price will head lower and will probably go sub-10c in the next few months unless they announce something that gets the market excited.

Share price is down 2.5c (16.13%) to 13c so far today.


----------



## greggles (18 May 2018)

greggles said:


> At their current burn rate, I don't think this will be the last capital raising for SAS and I suspect that the share price will head lower and will probably go sub-10c in the next few months unless they announce something that gets the market excited.




SAS languishing at sub-10c as I predicted a couple of months ago. Currently trading at 9.2c and looking a little flaccid. A lot of punters over at HC bought into the hype with this one and there's a lot of ramping going on over there with the usual accusations of downramping hurled towards anyone who casts doubt on the company.

Don't get me wrong. I like the idea. Nanosatellites constellations gets my futuristic juices flowing. I'm just not yet convinced that SAS are going to be able to deliver the goods and generate enough revenue to overcome their high cash burn rate. In the last quarter alone they burnt through almost $3 million.

This one is touch and go IMO but I am happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 May 2018)

Burning cash like a billionaire with Cancer...this puppy wont fly.


----------



## greggles (1 June 2018)

After a brief respite from its steady share price decline when it climbed from 9c back to 12c in a few brief trading sessions last week, SAS has now continued its previous downtrend. There is no news motivating this week's sell off, it just appears as though the buyers have dried up and the sellers have again taken control.

Currently trading at 8.8c and looking very weak.


----------



## greggles (3 August 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Burning cash like a billionaire with Cancer...this puppy wont fly.



It's looking pretty sick at the moment. Must be another capital raising on the cards soon. SAS just aren't kicking enough goals to convince the market that this is all going to result in a viable, profitable business down the track.


----------



## Miner (22 January 2019)

greggles said:


> It's looking pretty sick at the moment. Must be another capital raising on the cards soon. SAS just aren't kicking enough goals to convince the market that this is all going to result in a viable, profitable business down the track.
> 
> View attachment 88704



Hi @greggles
Since your logo says I will be back so I am asking if you will be back on SAS since Aug 18 and what is your considered view . They have hired some tech guys, entered into few MOU (though MOU are never contracts), did an investor presentation (hope not to another CR)  and provided this interesting section announced on Dec 13 2018

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190122/pdf/4420f040dwxg4q.pdf


----------



## greggles (22 January 2019)

Miner said:


> Hi @greggles
> Since your logo says I will be back so I am asking if you will be back on SAS since Aug 18 and what is your considered view . They have hired some tech guys, entered into few MOU (though MOU are never contracts), did an investor presentation (hope not to another CR)  and provided this interesting section announced on Dec 13 2018




My honest feelings about SAS is that all of the MOUs and Investor Presentations are window dressing to hold up the share price for the next capital raising, which should be announced soon. At the end of September 2018 they had cash of $5.519 million and expected capital outflow in the December quarter of $2.117 million. Unless there was a material change in SAS's circumstances, the company would have had roughly $3.4 million in cash at the start of this year. That means they will have to announce a capital raising before the end of the current quarter.

However, I would expect an announcement intended to boost the SAS share price just before the announcement of the capital raising, so the company can get it away at a better price.

I'll admit I haven't been paying close attention to SAS over the past six months, and that's because the share price has been range trading between 5c and 7c and hasn't shown any sign of breaking above that in spite of all the MOUs and Investor Presentations.

So generally I'm still very bearish on SAS.


----------



## Miner (22 January 2019)

greggles said:


> My honest feelings about SAS is that all of the MOUs and Investor Presentations are window dressing to hold up the share price for the next capital raising, which should be announced soon. At the end of September 2018 they had cash of $5.519 million and expected capital outflow in the December quarter of $2.117 million. Unless there was a material change in SAS's circumstances, the company would have had roughly $3.4 million in cash at the start of this year. That means they will have to announce a capital raising before the end of the current quarter.
> 
> However, I would expect an announcement intended to boost the SAS share price just before the announcement of the capital raising, so the company can get it away at a better price.
> 
> ...



Thanks @greggles  for keeping your promise : I will be back 
Sounds good what you said. I also got suspicious on so many MOU - no care no responsibility. Pretty dodgy show.


----------



## greggles (6 February 2019)

Sky and Space Global in a voluntary suspension to enable the Company to finalise the details of a capital raising. I can't see this helping the share price at all.


----------



## HelloU (6 February 2019)

did the xmas party invoice arrive?
trade the trade


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 February 2019)

greggles said:


> Sky and Space Global in a voluntary suspension to enable the Company to finalise the details of a capital raising. I can't see this helping the share price at all.



And only a couple of weeks after you predicted it. Well done.


----------



## Miner (11 February 2019)

greggles said:


> Sky and Space Global in a voluntary suspension to enable the Company to finalise the details of a capital raising. I can't see this helping the share price at all.



Hi @greggles
I just got a call from Trump asking if I recommend some one  for next CIA Director. I told him, no one excepting Mr Greggles .
What a solid analysis on SAS: Well done mate.
Since SAS did the trading halt on 4th Feb, they extended the trading halt three times only to be told by ASX PLEASE EXPLAIN letter. Very detailed and interesting to see what ASX comes out .
One thing I have noticed, following Banking Royal Commission, the please explain letters from ASX have become somewhat proactive and more analytical than just issue and be happy with reply attitude.
Do not hold SAS.


----------



## greggles (11 February 2019)

SAS getting a grilling from the ASX over revenue forecasts in the Company Presentation released to the market on 22 January. Take a look at the announcement released today. Some tough questions there.

I suspected that SAS would try and boost their share price in anticipation of a coming capital raise and I was right. Unfortunately for SAS, the ASX has now taken an interest and I think that will spook the market.

Expect the SAS share price to fall substantially tomorrow.


----------



## greggles (5 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Expect the SAS share price to fall substantially tomorrow.




Well, it didn't re-list on 12 February but when it did finally re-list, the share price did fall substantially as predicted. 

SAS announced another $3.2 million half yearly loss on 26 February. Not looking good.


----------



## Miner (5 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Well, it didn't re-list on 12 February but when it did finally re-list, the share price did fall substantially as predicted.
> 
> SAS announced another $3.2 million half yearly loss on 26 February. Not looking good.
> 
> View attachment 92699



Fundamentally when looking at sky and space, the company lost the ground rule where to keep their feet on ground.
Without being jovial, the company lacked its due diligence and solid strategy and thereby, let down the shareholders on this stock and others dealing with similar business objective.


----------



## greggles (5 March 2019)

Miner said:


> Fundamentally when looking at sky and space, the company lost the ground rule where to keep their feet on ground.
> Without being jovial, the company lacked its due diligence and solid strategy and thereby, let down the shareholders on this stock and others dealing with similar business objective.




I predict that SAS will be one of those companies with a pie in the sky kind of idea with lots of promise that raises too much capital and burns too much cash, but never really manages to turn that pie in the sky idea into a profitable business before the market loses confidence and the cash dries up.

Am happy to be proven wrong but I just can't shake that feeling.


----------



## kirtdog (19 March 2019)

greggles said:


> I predict that SAS will be one of those companies with a pie in the sky kind of idea with lots of promise that raises too much capital and burns too much cash, but never really manages to turn that pie in the sky idea into a profitable business before the market loses confidence and the cash dries up.
> 
> Am happy to be proven wrong but I just can't shake that feeling.




They’ve raised some more capital, CR over subscribed, for constructing 16 pearls I believe. So if the US debt facility they are in “advanced discussions with” gives them some cash, or get it from options / another CR, could be the launch money. If the first 16 are successful hopefully generates more interest and they can acquire more funding for getting the full 200 up. Could be the bottom if things go well from here, and a large target market $5-6 Billion if they can get a slice.


----------



## Miner (19 March 2019)

kirtdog said:


> They’ve raised some more capital, CR over subscribed, for constructing 16 pearls I believe. So if the US debt facility they are in “advanced discussions with” gives them some cash, or get it from options / another CR, could be the launch money. If the first 16 are successful hopefully generates more interest and they can acquire more funding for getting the full 200 up. Could be the bottom if things go well from here, and a large target market $5-6 Billion if they can get a slice.



We should live in our dreams floating between Sky and Space


----------



## greggles (14 May 2019)

It's starting to sound like the end of the line for SAS. 

This is the fourth Voluntary Suspension Extension since it entered suspension on 8 April, more than five weeks ago and it doesn't sound like much has been achieved. At least, nothing worth reporting to the market.

It's all very ominous.



> *Voluntary Suspension Extension *
> 
> Sky and Space Global Limited (“SAS” or “the Company”) pursuant to ASX Listing Rule 17.2, SAS requests the voluntary suspension over its securities remain in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple XS2 (10 April 2020)

I haven't followed the story of this company for quite a while, but it looks as though the bell is tolling, for perhaps the last time, this time. Voluntary Administration:
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200407/pdf/44gsktmfr1872p.pdf

Looks like Australia's space tech sector just got smaller.
Never mind, for those looking for a opportunity to pusue this sector, there's always Electro Optic Systems (*EOS*).


----------



## System (10 February 2021)

On February 10th, 2021, Sky and Space Global Limited changed its name to Sky and Space Company Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 June 2021)

> The ASX has today (08 April) granted the Company an extension of the deadline for automatic removal of the Company from the Official List from 8 April 2021 to 8 July 2021, the Company will not be removed from the Official List today.






> The Company is currently working with ASX towards the reinstatement of its ordinary shares to quotation, and will update the market once ASX has advised the Company of any conditions to reinstatement.




tick tick tick


----------



## greggles (8 June 2021)

I thought this dog had been delisted already, but apparently not. It appears to have been in some kind of corporate limbo since being suspended from trading in mid-2019.

Is it really going to rise from the dead like a zombie? Instead of "Brains, Need brains!", it will need to say, "Cash! Need cash!"


----------

